# Enco 8x30 Knee Mill weight



## Z2V (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello everybody.
I'm picking up an Enco 8x30 mill Friday and wondering if anybody has an idea how much this machine weighs? It's vintage 2002 in perfect shape from my untrained eye. Looking forward to getting it home and learning how to use it.  I'm completely new to machine tools but hope to find guidance here from this great community of machinist. I also have a small Craftsman lathe, 101-07301 that I just finished cleaning up with new spindle bearings and fresh paint.
Here's the Enco. Any info is greatly appreciated, I've been unable to find much info on this machine.
Thanks guys
Jeff
Edit
Oh, this is the model number the PO gave me, I forgot to double check it when I was there.
Model No: 0319320
Thanks again


----------



## ddickey (Jul 26, 2017)

That looks exactly like my Grizzly. It weighs 900 lbs.


----------



## Z2V (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks for that ddickey
How do you like your Grizzly? Any particulars you can pass my way?


----------



## ddickey (Jul 26, 2017)

It's a decent mill for a home shop.
A little bit of a pain changing belt positions. 
Make sure to lock the knee when making heavy cuts.
It's not a powerhouse but gets the job done, running 220V helps some. 
Make sure the idler cone pulley is tight. Mine was lose and made a real racket until I figured out what it was.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 26, 2017)

Was that the mill advertised in the Austin CL located in Round Rock. That was a good price for 1100 or 1200 if I remember right, with an Accurite DRO.

Did you get the lathe also?


----------



## Z2V (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes, I'll be running it on 220v . Thanks for the other points.


----------



## Z2V (Jul 26, 2017)

Bamban,
Yes, that's the one. I wanted the lathe also but I guess the seller missed my intention and sold the lathe before I got there. It was 1100 which I feel was a great price. It's clean as can be. Seller stated rarely used, he meant it. This will completely fill my garage of every available sq.ft. but I'm exited to get it.
I see your local to me, I'm in Cedar Park.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 26, 2017)

Z2V said:


> Bamban,
> Yes, that's the one. I wanted the lathe also but I guess the seller missed my intention and sold the lathe before I got there. It was 1100 which I feel was a great price. It's clean as can be. Seller stated rarely used, he meant it. This will completely fill my garage of every available sq.ft. but I'm exited to get it.
> I see your local to me, I'm in Cedar Park.



Good to hear you are local, maybe we can hook sometime. I live in Anderson Mill. Give me shout bambanbarrelbarn@gmail.com

The ad popped up on my auto search while I was in California, within a minute I got the notification I called a friend in Austin to go buy both, he snoozed...he lost. Had I been in Austin, it would have been a race between us.... lol.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jul 26, 2017)

As Ddickey mentioned, looks like the same as a Grizzly G1004.  I have the Grizzly 1008 which is the same mill with power feed on X axis.  A light duty mill, but working for my needs at present.

This is the Grizzly manual which may help with some information.

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g1004_m.pdf

I agree changing the belts is a pain, due to insufficient travel of the motor, so the belts are not easy to get off a given pulley.  In the Grizzly there is speed of 950 then next lower speed is 490 rpm with nothing in between.  I like running around 700 rpm.

On my machine the idler pulley was about 1/2in higher than the spindle pulley which added to more belt noise.

I finally removed the idler pulley, flipped the motor pulley upside down and purchased a long link belt.  Much quieter operation.

I now have only two speeds, but one is 770 rpm.  I will eventually replace the motor with 3 phase and VFD.

My motor is a non-standard design.  Not NEMA, not IEC.  A motor mount bolt spacing like a  NEMA 145 but with a 3/4in shaft diameter and an odd key size perhaps 5mm.

Tramming the head is nudge-and-fudge, no adjustment screws.  Just takes longer.  No nod feature, so at the mercy of the factory getting this correct.

The thread on the idler pulley shaft on my mill is the same as the bolts for the motor mount and to lock the head, but they are a weird metric thread.  FYI in case you loose one, you would need to make a replacement.


----------



## Z2V (Jul 26, 2017)

Bamban
I also had the search notification and was the first to reply. That was the only reason I got it. I made appointment to meet him Monday morning at 9. Several others replied after me but he wouldn't sell the mill to them because of my appointment. Several offered more than his asking price but he said no. Ruffled a few feathers. Seller is a standup guy!
I'm at jeffincptx@gmail.com

Dave
Thanks for the link and all the points that you mentioned, much appreciated

I'll post up a few pics when I get her home.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 26, 2017)

Ck out doubleboost on YouTube , his mill exactly , I've never watch him ever not do a job on it that he don't push it to the max. His riser block is like nine inches . In fact he just installed a new motor set up with a vfd . Completely set up no messing around programming or extras. It works as well as a Bridgeport . 
It's not the machine it's the machinist. I own one too the enco model like yours.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 26, 2017)

Nice find             Now when you pick it up If you want, drop it off at my shop and I will take real good care of it for you.


----------



## Z2V (Jul 26, 2017)

Silverbullet
I'll try to watch some of those youtubes latter this evening. Thanks for the link.

Kd 
I've always wanted to see Florida. Have a good friend in St Petersburg 
Thanks

I was hoping to get it by Friday but my friend with truck and forklift can't get to it until Tuesday morning. 
Oh well, it's only gonna cost me a good lunch (Brazilian Steakhouse) to get it moved. Tuesday it is!!


----------



## RandyWilson (Jul 26, 2017)

I attempted to buy one if these mills that had never been used.  The seller and I were too far apart on value.He is now seeing it my way, but I stumbled into a large Cincinnati before he did.  It seems to be a good compact machine. Some big machine capabilities in a mill/drill footprint.

 And I do like Doubleboost. He gets on with it without all the whining and complaining about metric and things made "across the pond".


----------



## Z2V (Jul 26, 2017)

I plan to watch Doubleshoot tonight. 
I just looked through the two small boxes of tooling that came with it. He gave me everything he had because he's not getting another mill. Seven collets, 
3/32 - 3/4,  six large taps, six full end mills, and a box full of clamps of different sizes. It couldn't have been used much with no more than that I guess, or just doing the same thing over and over. 
Tooling or not I feel like I got a heck of a deal. 
I think a drill chuck will be my first purchase along with some mills. 
Cheers


----------



## Dave Paine (Jul 26, 2017)

Doubleboost states his mill is a "626".  Looks very similar to the ENCO.  I am not familiar with the "626" model reference.

The milling vise looks like a nice big vise.  It will be heavy for raising and the knee, especially with the swivel base.  FYI, if your mill is like mine, the elevation crank is not the same as Bridgeports, if you had thought about purchasing a crank adapter for a cordless drill.  My mill is 7 teeth vs Bridgeport havign 9 teeth.

A picture of my crank.  Eagle eyed readers will see what looks like a crack in the lower left.  Optical illusion.  Not a crack - complete break.  LOL  

"Murphy" took the crank out of my hand when I was turning it backwards and dashed it to the concrete floor.  I had planned on getting foam floor mats but did not have one that day.  Only a week or so after getting the mill.  I now do have foam floor mats.

I will make my own adapter eventually.  I now have a rotary table.  I may get some divider plates to dial in the angles.

I epoxied the broken tooth then drilled and pinned it.  So far 6 months on and no issues.  I also do not remove the crank anymore.


----------



## Z2V (Jul 26, 2017)

At least it didn't hit you and hurt you
Thanks for the pointers. 
I forgot, yes it does have a good sized vice with it.


----------



## ddickey (Jul 26, 2017)

No angle on that handle. Just straight across. A rotary table will do fine.


----------



## Z2V (Jul 27, 2017)

Doubleboost is a hoot.


----------



## Z2V (Aug 2, 2017)

Well, I finally got this machine home in my garage. A friend moved it for me first thing this morning and as soon as he loaded his forklift back onto his trailer it started raining. Got lucky. I have it mostly set in place, and wired up. I will give it a good clean down tomorrow and get it leveled up. It was built in 2002 but it's near spotless. Very little use. It has a DRO and oiler.


----------



## Dave Paine (Aug 3, 2017)

Nice clean machine.  If mine were painted the same colour, it would be a twin.  Had to be the same design and likely the same factory.

My machine also has an oiler.  The top and front level cover were both cracked so I had to fix or replace.    Most of the units I found on EBay were larger.  I could have got the same size from a China supplier.  I cleaned up the dried out oil and tested that the pump worked, so I decided to fix.  I do wonder how/if the original owner was lubricating the ways.

I had a thick piece of plexiglass so I cut two pieces, one for the level cover and one for the top.  I recycled the seal from the level cover.  I decided to go simple with the top.  I will remove the 4 screws when this needs to be refilled.  I do like the clear cover.

Now the oiler is back to normal operation.


----------



## Z2V (Aug 3, 2017)

Funny that you mention " how/ if original owner was lubricating the ways" 
When I bought my little lathe I asked the seller to point out all the lubrication points and his response was " sorry I can't help you with that ".
The oiler was the first thing I checked. Just needs a good clean down.


----------



## Z2V (Aug 3, 2017)

Does anyone have a operation manual for this DRO? I found ether models online but haven't found this particular one.


----------



## Dave Paine (Aug 4, 2017)

Z2V said:


> Does anyone have a operation manual for this DRO? I found ether models online but haven't found this particular one.



From your picture, it looks like a 100S model.

Is this the manual?
http://www.acu-rite.com/pdf/manuals/obsolete/100Sturning.pdf

If not the manual, try looking through the discontinued readout systems section on this page.  Need to scroll down.

http://acu-rite.com/site/index.php/support/product-literature/


----------



## Z2V (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks Dave, I did find it in the discontinued section. There is one for three axis where I only have two but looks like a match otherwise.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi
Nice mill 
jeff g


----------



## Z2V (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## scurv (Jan 24, 2018)

I have this same mill enco 03193208 love never any problems with the operator is a different story. Bought it new in 2001. I am new and had not seen the foirm for enco machimes. I posted in the general shop fourm for spec on the motor frame I want to go 3 phase with a controler so I can have reverse and better speed control. Shoulders starting to complain about belt changes. The grizzly G078 has a 2 horse 3phase and looks the same  mill frame as mine, try to get specs on that motor to see if it will work would like the frame and spindle dia and length if any of you have made this converison or know some with the G078 mill i would like to hear from you. I have been in contact with double boost from you tube he sent me a copy of the spec sheet on his motor nothing matched US execpt 3 phase.
Thanks 
Scurv


----------



## Z2V (Jan 24, 2018)

Scurv
Have you called MSC? I talked to a lady there in the machine support department. She fixed me up with a owners manual and parts breakdown. They might be able to point you to a suitable 3ph motor that would be a direct replacement.
Like you, I don’t like changing the speed on this machine, it’s a PIA. I will be changing mine to either a 3 ph and VFD or a treadmill motor and controller. I’ll likely go the 3ph route in the end. I’ve looked closely at a motor/ drive pkg from Dealers. The motor is 143T frame , I’ll just take some measurements and make it fit. I don’t know it for fact but I suspect the OEM motor is metric. 
http://dealerselectric.com/2-HP-1800-RPM-230-Volts-Input-Package.asp


----------



## scurv (Jan 25, 2018)

The shaft on the motor is 3/4 dia and about  about 3 3/8 long with 1 inch room for more shaft  in the pulley, probably change the pulleys to a single  any way. I will call MSC in the morning.

Thanks
Scurv


----------



## scurv (Jan 25, 2018)

MSC said 15 year old machine no way to figure out what motor was on it they did not use frame size like nema standards, or even the same motors year to year
Scurv


----------



## Z2V (Jan 25, 2018)

That sounds about right. I took some measurements off mine and couldn’t match them to Nema frame either.
Sounds like it’s cut it to fit, file to match and paint it so it’s purty!


----------



## Torque Monkey (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello, I have the Harbor Freight version of this mill in a 6x26 size. The guy I bought it from add power feed on the X axis, DRO and a home built power draw bar. I just completed the conversion to a 3-phase motor and VFD with a hall effect tachometer. I used a Baldor 1.5hp motor that I got off CL and a very cheap VFD off Ebay. I probably have less than $200.00 into the whole conversion. Now with the belts set for the 1350 (???) RPM setting I can go from 200 rpm to 2200 RPM by turning a pot-meter. It had made the operation of this mill so much better. I also wired in a jog switch for both directions so I can power tap with ease. By adjusting the belts to the lowest RPM setting I have been able to get down to 20  RPM but I don't use that much. The belts have been set and forget pretty much.


----------



## Torque Monkey (Jan 25, 2018)

Here are some pictures of the install.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z2V (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello TM
What frame motor did you use, any problem using original mounting and pulley? If you could share a pick of your success we would like to see it.
Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## Z2V (Jan 25, 2018)

You posted them while I was replying, thanks


----------



## Torque Monkey (Jan 25, 2018)

I couldn’t find a motor frame number on the tag.

Here is a picture of the tag.




It had several bolt patterns in the base of the motor. I got lucky and one set matched right up.

For the pulley I had to make an adapter sleeve as the original motor had a slightly bigger shaft. I don’t remember the exact sizes but both were odd balls. There was no chance of buying something that would fit off the shelf.

This is a picture of the sleeve part way on the Baldor motor shaft.




Plan “B” was to try to make my own step pulley.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torque Monkey (Jan 25, 2018)

LOL! No I see it! It's a 56HZ. I hate when I do that.


----------



## Torque Monkey (Jan 25, 2018)

Here is a picture with the new switch panel with the E-stop , pot-meter, fed-off-rev and jog switch.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z2V (Jan 25, 2018)

Nice, the power feed and jog switchs were good additions.  It’s good to hear a 56 frame motor will bolt up without major modifications. Good job
Thanks for the info and pics


----------



## Torque Monkey (Jan 26, 2018)

I will have to get a better picture of the pneumatic draw bar. It uses a cheap butterfly air impact gun and makes changing tools very easy and fast.


----------



## scurv (Jan 27, 2018)

That is some great information. I was about to buy 143t 2hp 3ph maybe I better check a little more. That conversion looks great. I will be going in for some surgery in a week would like to have ordered and here before so I can complete when I lose the lifting weight limit.
Thanks 

Scurv


----------



## Z2V (Jan 27, 2018)

TM has done a lot of work to his mill that’s for sure, posted some good info. Thanks TM 
Scurv, best wishes for a speedy recovery from your upcoming surgery. Keep us posted on your mods to your mill!


----------



## Torque Monkey (Jan 30, 2018)

I did take a picture of the power draw bar but I don’t want to highjack the thread. 

That was not my intention of posting the pictures. My apologies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z2V (Jan 30, 2018)

TM
Post em up. I’d like to see it. If you start a thread I’ll follow it . Either way!


----------



## Torque Monkey (Jan 30, 2018)

I will start anew thread when I get a little time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurv (Jan 31, 2018)

I wanf to see  the pictures also my 3phase motor and controler should be to Idaho on Friday2 to 3 weeks hope to have it running


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 1, 2018)

Torque Monkey said:


> I did take a picture of the power draw bar but I don’t want to highjack the thread.
> 
> That was not my intention of posting the pictures. My apologies.
> 
> ...


Could you when your next out in the shop measure the diameter of the top part of the column where it swivels the head . I'm trying to figure what size I need to raise it to get more table to cutter height. I'm not able to get to mine , still trying to get bulging discs fixed by drs.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 1, 2018)

it should be 6". Here are some more dimensions:
http://www.shopfloortalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28383&page=5

I'll be making one around spring break hopefully!


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks ill be watching for a chunk 6" diameter x 6" long or some 4" heavy wall tubing , I can always weld cross bars for the bolt hole hold downs. That should give me an extra 4" or so in table room. And for cheap too.
Doubleboost has his like 9" high, but I think he did some other work also. Like locknut the table lift screw. 
Dear God I wish I weren't so screwed up physically.


----------



## Z2V (Apr 18, 2018)

Well, I got the mill outfitted with a VFD today. I used a 2 hp motor, 145T frame, 1750 rpm. The motor bolted right up after I enlarged the holes in the base by 1/16”. The shaft is 7/8” where the old motor was 19 mm, so for now I picked up a single 3 1/2” pulley from tractor supply. I don’t have a boring bar large enough to bore out the original step pulley. I was able to reuse the belts that are like new so that is good. 
It is scary quiet running. I’m deaf in one ear and can’t hear out of the other so it’s hard to tell if it’s running. While I was at it I put felt between the belt lid and the top frame so the lid doesn’t rattle now either. I plan to stop by Fry’s tomorrow and pick up a red and green LED to put in the run station to show green for running and red for not, can’t hurt to have the visual. I don’t like the run station but it’s what I have for now.
The control is very basic. Forward, reverse, stop, and jog forward and reverse. I have a MachTach for it that will mount under the DRO. The speed pot will be in the box with the MachTach. I used a Delta VFD with a brake resistor. 
I hope to put the tach together by the end of the upcoming weekend.
It has come together very well, I’m happy with it.
A few pics


----------



## Dave Paine (Apr 18, 2018)

VFD setup looks good.   I need to upgrade my G1008 to VFD and 3 phase motor.  My original motor is quiet and smooth, just single phase so only pulleys for speed change.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 18, 2018)

very nice! I have a treadmill motor install to do to mine this summer - can't wait to have variable speed at the turn of a knob again.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice wish I could get out to mine . Oh well nothing I can do about it from a bed in pain . Like the way it sounds nice quiet running is good. I too only have one ear to hear. Your installation looks good too. 
Great job now it's time to get it dirty and build some projects.


----------



## scurv (Apr 18, 2018)

I have 2 hp motor and the vfd. Doctor says I am good to lift. Hope to get it done in the xext couple of weeks I have started wth the dro cant wait to get it all done
Scurv


----------



## Z2V (Apr 18, 2018)

scurv
Looking forward to seeing yours finished as well. Post it up when your done.


----------



## Z2V (May 19, 2018)

Well I finally got the MachTach mounted and working. I started with a Serpac case and IR sensor but ditched it for a Polycase and a Hall effect sensor in the end. I put the magnets on the bottom side of the spindle step pulley and the sensor under the belt guard right near the oil cup on the right side. While I was checking operation tonight and put six magnets on the step pulley and turned it on the see it work. I turned the knob just a little too far and slung magnets all over the garage. I only found 3 out of 6. The magnets are glued in place now, not going anywhere. All seems to be working fine.


----------



## t2krookie (May 23, 2020)

Torque Monkey said:


> Here are some pictures of the install.
> 
> View attachment 255677
> 
> ...


TM, I know it has been some time since you posted these things but was wondering if you happen to have any shots of the lead-screw extension you did for the x axis power-feed? 

Also wondering what size draw-bar is that autodrawbar turning.  My original HF draw-bar is about 12" and 1/4 with 2 inches of threading. I have the same type of pneumatic DB setup and have roughly calculated, but again seeking advice from those who have gone before me. 
Trying to plan mine out and grabbing others tactics.


----------



## Torque Monkey (May 28, 2020)

t2krookie said:


> TM, I know it has been some time since you posted these things but was wondering if you happen to have any shots of the lead-screw extension you did for the x axis power-feed?
> 
> Also wondering what size draw-bar is that autodrawbar turning.  My original HF draw-bar is about 12" and 1/4 with 2 inches of threading. I have the same type of pneumatic DB setup and have roughly calculated, but again seeking advice from those who have gone before me.
> Trying to plan mine out and grabbing others tactics.



I apologize. I sold that machine a couple months back and have upgraded to a fullsize Lagun mill. The draw bar that was in the machine was made by me. The power drawbar had a tendency to chew up the end of the drawbar. I would just weld a coupling nut to the end of 7/16 fine thread allthread. I really don't even remember what it looked like to be honest. LOL!


----------

